# Borla jetta exhaust, anyone have one yet?



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

if so what do you think? fitment, sound, power exe..


----------



## liter-a-cola (May 10, 2009)

borla has always had great sounding exhausts with no fitment issues....and no matter what you are going to have a power increase and better throttle response.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

i guess my question is more or less how does it compare to the others on the market?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

I'd also like to know since I have a Techtonics Dual Borla, which I imagine, is very similar. I'm wondering how different the two are if at all.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

lets bring this back to the top, and see if we cant get an answer.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

Lets try bringing this one back. Has anyone had any experience with this exhaust?


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

not a jetta but same engine


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

bunnyfufu said:


> not a jetta but same engine


 you missed the point. Borla does not make any exhaust for the rabbit yet... It may have a Borla muffler. however it is not a full Borla designed exhaust.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

xxKurt85xx said:


> you missed the point. Borla does not make any exhaust for the rabbit yet... It may have a Borla muffler. however it is not a full Borla designed exhaust.


 ahh.gotcha. my bad.still early for me.not quite at my full potential for the day.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

This is it. However it does not have any review on the product. I'm looking for more of a comparison, or even just a review by someone who has the product. I'm thinking of getting it and would like to have someone with experience of this specific product to give me a review b4 I spend $800+ on it..


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Borla makes great stuff!

On point fitment and quality bits.
Awe in my opinion is awesome too

The borla products are excellent
In the end its just exhaust. In reality if its stainless construction tig welded and 2.5" tubing you're golden.

The 2.5 however does not make much power from an exhaust.
Its good opening it up but no real change.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

borla makes some universal mufflers, but I believe they already have tips attached. reckon they run about $120+ ea. If they dont make one, make one yourself. 

I couldnt find a dual (muffler on driver AND passenger side) exhaust, though I've seen the FOX one through NAM for like $1000, and while AWE has a great sounding kit for $650-700, I made my own magnaflow setup for $300, parts and labor included (and some diy), and I have a pretty rare setup. 









more info in my build-up in my sig


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

the4ringer said:


> I made my own magnaflow setup for $300, parts and labor included (and some diy), and I have a pretty rare setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That setup is rare, but I'll need you to un-install it, package it up, and put a shipping label with my home address on it, 
drop it off at the shipping office of your choice, and then send me the tracking number! Okay? I'll be waiting for your PM:wave: 

But seriously that is nice looking!! you get 4 :thumbup:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

DrivenAllDay said:


> That setup is rare, but I'll need you to un-install it, package it up, and put a shipping label with my home address on it,
> drop it off at the shipping office of your choice, and then send me the tracking number! Okay? I'll be waiting for your PM:wave:
> 
> But seriously that is nice looking!! you get 4 :thumbup:


 haha. thank you good sir! :beer: 
btw, i replied to your pm w PNo's. 

my apologies for sh!tty camera phone pics and a 'work in progress' rear bumper. The guy who owned the car before me, lived in SF so people liked to park like a blind person; by feel. :banghead: 

I will try to have videos up once I get my resonator removed, hopefully next week!


----------



## fir3start3r (Oct 25, 2010)

Its Borla... just get it.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

finally got decent weather and time to shoot some thorough vid of the exhaust.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxe1vlZjaLk

Cold Start
0:00-0:51

Open Windows: 1st-3rd (high rpm)
0:52-1:43

Closed Windows: 1st-3rd
1:43-2:32

Fly-By: 1st-3rd (high rpm)
2:32-2:48

Freeway: Windows Open: 2nd-4th
2:50-3:23

Engine Rev
3:23-3:34

Freeway: 1st-5th High rpm to cruise at 70 mph. Windows Closed.
3:34-5:02

Current Mods:
BSH Intake
Stock Cat - New 2.5" piping - Custom Y-Pipe - Magnaflow mufflers
Bridgestone Firehawk GT 195/65/15 (480 tread-ware [Hard compound, hence road noise])


----------



## wattym (Dec 18, 2013)

*tips*

what size the are the pipes you used as tips?
2.5" or 3"?
Thanks
BTW that setup looks amazing.


----------

